# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Νυχτερίδα στην αυλή μου

## Σωτηρης

γεια σας παιδια μολις επεσε μια νυχτεριδα στην αυλη μου λογο κακης πτυσης 
ξερει κανενας τι μπορω να κανω ? καμια ιδεα ?
την εχω σε ενα κουτι απο παπουτσια προς το παρον , εχω κανει και τρυπες για αερα

----------


## kazamias

να της βγαλεις στα σιγουρα το κοκκαλακι της νυχτεριδας.χιχιχι.περα απο τη πλακα να απαντησει καποιος που γνωριζει το θεμα γιατι εγω δεν εχω ιδεα.

----------


## serafeim

βαλε το κουτακι σο μπαλκονι και ανοιξε το... μολις ξεζαλιστει θα φυγει αν ειναι χτυπημενει λιγες ελπιδες να την φρονισεις αλλα δοκιμασε αυτο πο σου ειπα!!!

----------


## jk21

σωτηρη αν το πουλακι δεν φυγει και εισαι κοντα στην ΑΘΗΝΑ επικοινωνησε με την ΑΝΙΜΑ ή καποια αντιστοιχη οργανωση  .η νυχτεριδα τρεφεται με εντομα

----------


## Σωτηρης

παιδια ειμαι λιγο μακρια απο αθηνα , την αφησα σε ενα δεντρο πανω χθες το βραδυ πιστευω να εφηγε  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Καλημερα Σωτηρη, τι εγινε??? εφυγε? πηγες να δεις?

----------


## serafeim

σωτηρη ενημερωσε μας...τι εγινε τελικα?
δεν θα ελεγα οτι ηταν οτι πρεπει να την εβαζες στο δεντρο αλλα δεν μπορουσες να κανεις και κατι αλλο.... κυνδηνευε απο πολλα πραγματα εκει μονη της ζαλισμενη...

----------


## Σωτηρης

δεν την ειδα στο δεντρο παιδια , τωρα εφυγε ? δεν ξερω μακαρι

----------

